# trouble starting lawn tractor



## oldgeezer (May 31, 2011)

brand new to the site so be patient with me; thanks. i have a 19 y/o montgomery ward lawn tractor with a 16 hp b/s ic twin cyclinder engine model 402707 type 121201 code 9402235a that i am having trouble with. it tries to crank when turn key and will sometimes start. i have a new interstate battery, replaced selonoid 2 days ago. when turn key, it turns very slowly. i smelled oil for gas and oil is okay. it will crank easitly when 1 of the plugs is removed or loosened and even start; when i jump it with a portable power it turns over a lot easier. i have adjusted the deck to make sure the belt is not too tight when blades disengaged. again, sometimes it will turn over and other times not. any suggestions on where to look next ?? thanks for any help!!


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

Welcome aboard.

Sounds like it may be the starter.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Twin cylenders are alot of motor to crank over - as NB noted , the starter sounds like the culprit - with one plug out- its less pressure to kick the motor over - the other thing is how big of a battery did you get for it? My GT craftsmans with twins both state on the positive battery cable to use no less then a 600 CCA battery.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I have to agree with you guys.I'm betting it's the starter.These twins are noted for eating a starter,if the battery isn't powerfull enough to crank it over fast enough.Most magneto-ignition engines over 6hp,have to get up to about 300rpms,before they fire well enough to run.Mostly because they have to overcome the higher compression.


----------



## oldgeezer (May 31, 2011)

thanks for the input; it was the starter; installed last evening and turned over like the tractor was brand new !!


----------

